# Betta Etchings



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So I just wanted to show off some of my Metal Etchings I did this semester! I chose to stick with a Betta Fish theme this semester, something I haven't done before and my teacher said that no one else has done it in the first class before haha. Usually we do series in the second Printmaking class. But I'm a Senior (technically Junior standing) Art Major so I've done series before and since I've been so in to fish lately I said why the heck not! lol

The first plate was done using a zinc plate and using a Hard Ground and then was soaked in acid (Copper Sulfate) and then etched through the hard ground to get lines. Anywho, there's a whole more process of course. This one was my first Artist's Proof, kind of like the first layer.

This one is Rembrandt (boy in my avvie). It was supposed to be a self portrait and I took it as things about me. So I use the paint brush and pencil a lot as I'm an Art Major and then I'm super into fish, Remmy being my first one to have been able to keep alive, he's part of me 








Next I added more lines








And then finished product after adding Aqua Tint!








And in color!!








This one I have a Proof of before the finished product but I didn't take a picture of it. This was my second plate, used Hard Ground, Sugar Lift and Soft Ground for those who know what they are.
This is the very late Pip! A dream image.








And again in color.








These two are just proofs, the final was collected for grading. My third plate in which I used Hard Ground and Aqua Tinting like my first plate. This one was a recreation of a famous work. So I chose Goya's "Sleep of Reasons Produces Monsters" and you can see how I've turned it into my own here!
Proof 1








Proof 2 but it's the final one. The final one is just on nicer paper








This girl is my favorite out of all the fish in that one








And my last plate was given the theme "Fragments" by our teacher and we just had to interpret it. I chose to use a broken mirror as a reflection on all of my fish and also reflecting on the past three pieces. All of my boy's past and presents are in this piece including Rembrandt of course who shows up in the plate before this one as well. And then I have two of my girls in there as well, both past girls.

I don't have the finished version because it's in for grading but I'll take pictures as soon as I get them back! The color came out pretty cool on this one! I'll update this thread when I get them.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow those are so cool! They turned out very nicely, I'm sure you'll get high marks on them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you!!!! Yeah, I did really well in our final critique :-D oh darn, I forgot I was supposed to pick up my other final etchings today >.< I'll hopefully remember tomorrow so I can show you guys the colored ones of the last two plates since they came out pretty cool as well!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful art work as always...love those !


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Perseusmom!! :-D


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

These are awesome. I'm jealous of your artistic talent!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol Thank you very much Eva! It was super fun to do these!!! I'm totally addicted to Printmaking now :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome prints! 

I kind of wish we'd covered more in printmaking besides the one lesson in high school.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you!! Oh I have my color ones back now, I'll see if I can scan the little one since a photo isn't gonna work well and I'll have to take a pic of the big 12x9 one since my scanner doesn't go that big haha. Perhaps later today!


----------

